# Annesley Hall, Nottingham



## lynibertha (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello all, after years of wanting to get inside this place, you can imagine my delight when my son came home last night telling me Annesley Hall was open to the public tonight.... so off we went, straight through the gates and up to the main hall, in we went joining the tour, brill we thought no one even asked us for the entrance fee! our joy was short lived when i right snotty cow asked had we been invited, when i told her we hadnt, and who should we pay?, she told us it was a private party and we had to leave!..., not a total fail though, the groundsman followed us out, gave us his number and said we could visit anytime, result!! so if anyones up for it on the first of october, pm me and we`ll have our own "private party" lol: You just need to bring yourselves and a a couple of beers. The groundsman said we would only have to give him a couple of quid each and we would have free run of the Hall for as long as we want.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

I doubt very much this counts as Urbex??


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> I doubt very much this counts as Urbex??



and......?


----------



## scribble (Sep 18, 2011)

I've driven past Annesley hall many times in the past - she's a grand old beast. At one time they used to do ghost vigils there but I've not heard anything about it for ages. I hope it lives up to expectations for you.


----------



## urbex13 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm up for this, send me a pm about it? And I'd still count it as urbex - something you wouldn't usually be able to see at least. Either way it sounds like a good opportunity, well done for - accidentally - making it happen!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 18, 2011)

lynibertha said:


> Hello all, after years of wanting to get inside this place, you can imagine my delight when my son came home last night telling me Annesley Hall was open to the public tonight.... so off we went, straight through the gates and up to the main hall, in we went joining the tour, brill we thought no one even asked us for the entrance fee! our joy was short lived when i right snotty cow asked had we been invited, when i told her we hadnt, and who should we pay?, she told us it was a private party and we had to leave!...,
> 
> 
> I would recommend editing this so you don't get the guy in any kind of trouble mate


----------



## RichardH (Sep 18, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> I would recommend editing this so you don't get the guy in any kind of trouble mate



I would recommend editing your quote  If the original message is edited, it will still show up in full in your message!


----------



## lynibertha (Sep 18, 2011)

its ok, guys, the groundsman assures me the owner is cool with it, would rather have it arranged properly than have people breaking in, to those of you that have shown interest, i will pm you with details as soon as i have them, should be good


----------



## Woody3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm interested if that's ok. I only live 1/2 mile from there too


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 19, 2011)

RichardH said:


> I would recommend editing your quote  If the original message is edited, it will still show up in full in your message!




well mods usually can do this kind of thing RichardH when pointed out


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds Good, I wish I could make it, Have Fun.


----------



## Sarahj1465 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Annesley Hall*

Hi
My mother in law is fascinated by this house and would be over the moon if she could have a look around. It would also make me the best daughter in law in the world if I could sort it for her. Please let me know if you can arrange it. I'm happy to give the groundsman a few quid for his trouble. 
Look forward to hearing from you
Sarah x


----------

